# Kensington Expert Mouse Scroll ring problem...



## jononotbono (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi,

So I use a Kensington Expert Trackball Mouse and I am having a bit of trouble with the Scroll ring. To see if the mouse was broken I plugged it into a PC Laptop and the scroll ring worked flawlessly. I then plugged it back into my Mac Pro 5,1 (El Cap) and the scroll ring sometimes works and sometimes doesn't. I have no idea what is going wrong. I just installed the latest drivers from the Kensington website but still the same problem occurs. Are there any known problems with one of these and OSX? Searching on the internet has led to articles that are kind of out of date. It's driving me mad when using Cubase. 

I wonder if the drivers conflict with OSX mouse drivers? Or perhaps I should unscrew it? Would any filth affect it? Although it was fine in Windows 10 Pro so not sure really. Any insight from anyone would be very much appreciated!

Thanks

Jono


----------



## clisma (Nov 9, 2016)

I can confirm this as entrenched behavior that will not go away. I've had two of these over the years (on Mac) and after an initial honeymoon, the scroll ring works a third of the time. I simply have given up on it working properly and no longer used it. However...

If you don't yet do this, consider it: using a trackpad for your main hand (right for me) while using the Kensington for the other, with programmed buttons for your most used features, not only noticeably speeds up your workflow, but it also helps in preventing repetitive stress injuries in your primary hand/wrist, something that we as desk composers are very prone to.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks. It's not just me going mad then. I wonder what the Slimblade is like? Or whether I should get another Expert mouse before a trackpad? Better yet, perhaps I should get my partner to buy a trackpad for her Law studies and then I can try it out and see if I like it!


----------



## clisma (Nov 9, 2016)

Perfect plan! Actually, my partner in music has the Slimblade and after the initial getting-used-to-it phase, I admit it's good. The ball acts as the ring on the expert, so no issues there, and it's a lower profile, which also helps with long-term wrist issues. When my expert dies (or whenever I decide to chuck it against a wall as a recording experiment), I'll be trying it myself.


----------



## Pixelee (Nov 10, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Thanks. It's not just me going mad then. I wonder what the Slimblade is like? Or whether I should get another Expert mouse before a trackpad? Better yet, perhaps I should get my partner to buy a trackpad for her Law studies and then I can try it out and see if I like it!


I heard the slimblade that people recommend to rub the nose oil on the new balls to make it more smooth. Ewwww


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 10, 2016)

Pixelee said:


> I heard the slimblade that people recommend to rub the nose oil on the new balls to make it more smooth. Ewwww



I use Pizza grease.

Well, not intentionally anyway. Funny, my Kensington Scroll wheel is working like a champ today and things are back to normal. But for how long...


----------



## clisma (Nov 10, 2016)

Sometimes with technology, you have to threaten it, yell at it, or talk some smack on a forum. Then it behaves for a while...


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 10, 2016)

clisma said:


> Sometimes with technology, you have to threaten it, yell at it, or talk some smack on a forum. Then it behaves for a while...



You're not wrong. To celebrate, I might even give it a beer in a minute and see how that goes down.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 31, 2017)

I've solved my Scrollwheel problem. I now have a Slimblade Trackball and so far absolutely loving it. Flawless. Time to retire the Expert Mouse for a bit although I shall put it in the cupboard for a future day I may need it again.


----------

